# Sudden lumps out of nowhere?



## 60338

Hi all,

I'm getting concerned about my almost 5 year old Cockapoo. She's always been a healthy dog since we've had her as a pup. Over the past couple of years she's started getting the odd lump on her lower back around the top of her hind legs every couple of months or so. These are usually pea sized and will generally burst eventually (not sure if they burst of their own accord or if she bites them) and ooze out some nasty stuff. The vet has said its nothing to worry about and gave us some cream to put on them to stop them getting infected. 

Everything has been okay until about a week ago. She's been getting the same lumps again in the same area but there are much more. I'm counting at least 4 or 5 at a time and they are appearing very quickly. In addition, she has the odd larger lump that is very hard to the touch, one under her front leg (in her sort of arm pit area) and one on her side. Pressing down on these lumps doesn't seem to hurt her and nothing else has changed about her. I'm just concerned as to what these are. She was at the vet on Tuesday past and again he said these are nothing to worry about and gave us some antibiotics for her to take just in case. 

Has anyone else had their cockapoo experience this? I haven't noticed a change in her behaviour. She's not been getting out for walks as often recently as the weather has been awful here. Could that affect it?


----------



## Tinman

Poor thing, hopefully she doesn't appear in any pain
It sounds like they are cysts ( I am no medical expert though!)
My brothers dog (a mix breed - not a cockapoo though) had them, they were era curing like you described, although one got very large and the vet operated on it and several others.
I hope she's ok - as long as she isn't in any discomfort.


----------



## 60338

No I don't think she's in pain. You can have a good feel around the lumps and it doesn't seem to phase her at all. She's still her usual happy self running around and ruling the house. I'm just concerned they're either not going to go away or they'll get worse and then she'll be in discomfort.


----------



## Cat 53

What does your vet say they are? What do you feed her? I would look at giving her a completely grain free diet, or even going raw. Something is causing these lumps and it may be her diet. Investigate on line and see if her diet could be a contributing factor. Check out Dogs Naturally Magazine on line. They cover a wide variety of subjects and may well be able to help with herbs etc.


----------



## 60338

The vet just said they were nothing to worry about. They didn't say what they were though (I didn't take her to the vet, otherwise I would've asked then).

She likes those Pedigree Dentastix. She usually has the normal ones but a few weeks ago I bought those green ones (Fresh ones or something?). But it's been a week since she's had one of these.


----------



## Marzi

My GSD used to get little sebaceous cyst type things, they never grew too big and were not problematic - sometimes they oozed an oily goo. 
I would get the vet to check your dogs lumps out - particularly if she is getting them in new places. Can you feel all the way round it - is it like pea/marble?
I think that lumps and bumps should be checked - I have lost one dog to cancer that presented first with a little burst cyst right down on his paw.


----------



## 60338

Yes the majority of them look like sebaceous cysts and these have gone away when she's had them previously. There hasn't been any new ones so I'm keeping an eye to see whether they clear up.

The other lumps I've found are a lot more worrying. They're not on the surface of her skin like the others, they're very hard and very round and marble sized. You have to do a bit of poking to find them as they're under her skin and not cyst like in any way.

I'm taking her back to the vet this week


----------



## wellerfeller

I would get the lumps checked out again. Any lumps in the arm pit area or inside of the rear legs should be checked thoroughly, they may be something very different from the usual lumps she gets.


----------

